

Why Experts Reject Creativity - namlede
http://www.theatlantic.com/business/archive/2014/10/why-new-ideas-fail/381275/

======
ScottBurson
I don't know what this article's chances are of making the front page of HN --
late Friday evening is not a great time -- but it should. It bears on
everything from how to pitch investore, to Peter Thiel's observation that
there seem to be fewer big scientific breakthroughs in recent years.

